# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  la cera

## magiaflow

queria relizar una pregunta,que creo que es un pco tonta, pero bueno. no llevo mucho tiempo en esto de la magia como podeis ver, quisera saber que funcion tiene lo de la cera, para que sirve.si alguien me lo podria explicar, gracias.a y que tipo de cera conveniente. porque igual hay alguna mejor para cartas otra para el hilo....no se.

----------


## Pulgas

Preguntas muchas cosas diferentes, pero creo que de todas se ha hablado ya.
Te pongo algunos enlaces en los que se trata el tema de la cera. Para no dispersar la información, por favor, si tienes nuevas dudas acude a alguno de esos hilos, así los hacemos más completos.
De momento, si no te parece mal, cierro el hilo. Si crees que debe reabrirse, por favor, manda un privado a cualquier moderador para que lo estudiemos.
Gracias,

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...highlight=cera
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...highlight=cera
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...highlight=cera
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...highlight=cera

(Hay bastantes más)

----------

